# tombstone generator



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a neat site i came across, might be helpful while designing your own tombstones.

http://www.jjchandler.com/tombstone/


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wouldn't work for me....


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

worked for me. but what would this be good for? using the script as a stencil?


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

sleepersatty99 said:


> worked for me. but what would this be good for? using the script as a stencil?


I guess to see how things look before starting work?


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

HAHaaa,fooled me! Thought when I clicked that someone had stuffed a gasoline generator into a tombstone...boy was I wrong.


----------

